# Diver Sixty Five and my 6.5 inch wrist?



## NotAnotherHobby (May 14, 2016)

Hi All, first time poster here, and although I have spent the last 2 weeks reading all about the SixtyFive, for which im drooling about, I am just not sure. Im not the tallest guy at 5'7" so anything over sized on my 6.5" wrist feels very forced. Just wondering how the SixtyFive fits on smaller guys. Does it look to big? I currently have 2 other watches which are at 40mm in size but they all wear smaller. I do have a 42mm Seiko Orange diver that fits a bit large but ok as well. (Ive posted some pics so everyone can get an idea) The Sixty Five looks like it wears larger than its actual size though, maybe due to the numbers being large, is that just me? I think its really an amazing looking watch and I want to give it to myself as a 50th birthday present, and I love that it's a 50 year reissue. Talk me into it everyone, but if there are any of you who have it and feel its large please let me know as well. Thanks and so happy to be part of this obsession..


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Trying it on at an AD, if possible, would be the best way to know how it looks. At 40mm in diameter and 48mm lug to lug it seems to be very wearable for a range of wrist sizes. I can't imagine it would wear any "bigger" than any of the watches in your pictures. I don't own one so I'm just stating my opinion, but some owners with wrist sizes similar to yours might weigh in with their actual experience.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

It will look perfect on your wrist because it's medium sized and it's quite thin. Because it's a faithful vintage design, it doesn't have the bulkiness of contemporary divers and doesn't feel large in the least.


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

The 65 is very comparable in size and ratio with classic submariner (not the new maxi case ones). It is true to its 40mm diameter. I once had it in my hand and did a side to side comparison with my ceramic GMT-II, and it looked less bulky and quite a bit thinner because a large portion of its thickness goes to the super domed crystal. The diameter of the crystal on the 65 might be a touch larger than the sub/GMT, perhaps by 1-2mm. But the overall perceived size of both watches is very, very similar.


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

What a coincidence I'm also 5'7" and have 6.5" wrist. I went to AD today and tried it on it fits pecfectly on my wrist and I absolutely love it! 

I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

I can't post a pic so I'll pm you instead but will come back here again to post pic when I can


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

It is a 40mm watch, perfect for normal wrists.


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

pay2play said:


>


 Perhaps a picture taken a bit further away from the wrist will give the OP a more correct idea regarding the size of the watch. Taken too closely will make the watch look stupidly large.


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

ChronoSage said:


> Perhaps a picture taken a bit further away from the wrist will give the OP a more correct idea regarding the size of the watch. Taken too closely will make the watch look stupidly large.


Too bad that's the only wrist shot I have but I don't think it wares large at all.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

I think you'll be totally fine.


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

Sixty-five will look great on your 6.5" wrist. I hope you have a change to verify this at your local AD. 
I have slightly larger wrist and it looked good with tropic strap. I'm going to check the blue dialed with tropic strap and on bracelet this week.


----------



## NotAnotherHobby (May 14, 2016)

Awesome strap...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Should look just fine. It's not a bulky watch by any means.



pay2play said:


>


I would have guessed a 6" to 6.25" wrist size.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I think it will be fine on you but you are unsure then try one on. It's a very popular watch so there's a good chance that you'll be able to see one in an AD near to you.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

ChronoSage said:


> Perhaps a picture taken a bit further away from the wrist will give the OP a more correct idea regarding the size of the watch. Taken too closely will make the watch look stupidly large.


Exactly.

For a proper perspective, taking the photo while looking at the watch through a mirror works really well. For a close-up, simply crop the hi-res original.


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

This watch goes absolutely fine with a 6.5 wrist (mine is 7")... and with sun, beach and a Modelo!!


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a link to a good pic on a wrist that's under 6.5", taken from far enough away for proper perspective.

Pre-Basel: New Oris Re-issue Divers Sixty-Five! - Page 71


----------



## NotAnotherHobby (May 14, 2016)

Thanks BrentYYC- I pulled the trigger. Was going to go with but Topper Jewelers gave me a great deal. I love that I was able to give an AD my business and both Rob and his brother Russ were a total pleasure to work with. Now I have to wait until Tuesday to get it.. Longest weekend ever! Will post pics when I get it..



BrentYYC said:


> Here's a link to a good pic on a wrist that's under 6.5", taken from far enough away for proper perspective.
> 
> Pre-Basel: New Oris Re-issue Divers Sixty-Five! - Page 71


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

NotAnotherHobby said:


> Thanks BrentYYC- I pulled the trigger.


Congrats. You're going to love it. I've dealt face to face with Russ in the past, and he was a pleasure to work with.


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking forward to your pics! Considering to get Sixty-Five or Aquis in near future.


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats! 
Here's mine. I have 6.75" wrist.


----------



## NotAnotherHobby (May 14, 2016)

ITS HERE!! Thanks for everyone reassuring me that the size would be fine. It sits perfectly on my 6.5 inch wrist, it's also my lightest watch so it disappears weight wise. Many have complained that the rubber strap was too long, not sure why, the strap seems the same size as all my others. The rubber is very soft and comfortable. It does taper down to a fairly small 15mm but that does not bother me. I have a Colareb Veniza leather and several NATOs coming so we will see what becomes the fave. Only thing I might add, as a quirk, is the crown. When unscrewed it feels like it's, hopefully, designed to have some slight wobble. Compared to my Tudor and my Seiko which when unscrewed are completely straight and unflexing. This on the other hand feels not like it's cheap or broken, but rather it was made to have some flex, i'm not seeing any movement in the stem but just the crown. Anyone care to comment on this? Here are a couple very quick iPhone snaps. She is a real beauty! I was on the fence about getting a Omega Sea Master, as it is a classic, but this is rather special. Its my birthday present for my 50th birthday, and how appropriate it is celebrating its own 50th..


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks great on your wrist. Congrats again.

I'm wearing mine today on a desert tan, RAF style, mil-spec nylon strap from Marathon (but the OEM Tropic, rubber strap is my favorite among all the straps I've tried so far).


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats! Looks perfect! I also spotted Wacom tablet. What do you do for living if you dont mind me asking


----------



## NotAnotherHobby (May 14, 2016)

I am a photographer, not that you can tell from my lousy iPhone pics..lol



commanche said:


> Congrats! Looks perfect! I also spotted Wacom tablet. What do you do for living if you dont mind me asking


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

NotAnotherHobby said:


> ITS HERE!! Thanks for everyone reassuring me that the size would be fine. It sits perfectly on my 6.5 inch wrist, it's also my lightest watch so it disappears weight wise. Many have complained that the rubber strap was too long, not sure why, the strap seems the same size as all my others. The rubber is very soft and comfortable. It does taper down to a fairly small 15mm but that does not bother me. I have a Colareb Veniza leather and several NATOs coming so we will see what becomes the fave. Only thing I might add, as a quirk, is the crown. When unscrewed it feels like it's, hopefully, designed to have some slight wobble. Compared to my Tudor and my Seiko which when unscrewed are completely straight and unflexing. This on the other hand feels not like it's cheap or broken, but rather it was made to have some flex, i'm not seeing any movement in the stem but just the crown. Anyone care to comment on this? Here are a couple very quick iPhone snaps. She is a real beauty! I was on the fence about getting a Omega Sea Master, as it is a classic, but this is rather special. Its my birthday present for my 50th birthday, and how appropriate it is celebrating its own 50th..
> View attachment 8224202
> View attachment 8224218
> View attachment 8224226
> View attachment 8224234


Congratulations! I believe one of the finest watches to be had at any cost.

There is a reason for the crown to be a bit wobbly. Unfortunately, my memory is awful and I cannot remember where I read it. The crown on my Grand Seiko Hi-Beat is just like that. And the reason has something to do with the structural integrity of the crown/stem or something like that. You might want to do a search online, but I can't for the life of me get any info about it. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable can chime in.


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

shelfcompact said:


> Should look just fine. It's not a bulky watch by any means.
> 
> I would have guessed a 6" to 6.25" wrist size.


I remeasure today and my actual wrist size is 6.3-6.4"


----------

